# Looking at Glock 23 Gen4



## KCook3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Shopping for a new carry gun, I liked the Glock 23 Gen4 and would like any thoughts or suggestions on this gun. I do plan on renting one before I buy but was hoping for some owners/user suggestions and thoughts.

Thanks

KC


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

There isn't a good reason to go 40 over 9 when using good self defense ammo. Get a G19 and carry more rounds


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm one of those "bigger is better" when it comes to caliber. I'd go with the forty. Nine is fine for a sub compact gun. If you're looking at a Glock, why not the G30 .45? You can use nine or ten round magazines for concealment and 13 round magazines if you want the extra capacity. Same goes for the G27 you can use 9 round magazines for concealment with the option of 13/15/22 round magazines. You can also get magazine sleeves or finger extensions for the higher capacity magazines which extend the grip. If you're only planning on having one gun a sub compact Glock is the better way to go if only because you have the concealability of a sub compact along with the magazine capacity of it's larger brother if so desired.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I am with you KCook3,

I plan to add the Glock 23 to my arsenal soon. I hope to get one with a flat dark earth frame. Plus, with the G23 you can get a conversion barrel and shoot 9mm if you choose to. You can't do that vice versa. I have enough 9mms for now so that's not an issue for me. I am definitely looking for another forty and I want at least one Glock at the house.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Form modern defensive ammo, there is no statistical difference between 9, 40 and 45. Mo rounds, mo better. Law enforcement is moving to 9. 9 is also easier to shoot.

An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power | Buckeye Firearms Association


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> Form modern defensive ammo, there is no statistical difference between 9, 40 and 45. Mo rounds, mo better. Law enforcement is moving to 9. 9 is also easier to shoot.
> 
> An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power | Buckeye Firearms Association


INTERESTING. The .44 mag is the most accurate when it comes to head and torso hits.


----------



## Montogo (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a Glock 23 Gen4 and have taken one deer so far with it, stock sites on it at 50 yards one shot. It put it on the ground no need for a 2nd round.
Really like this model and carry it also a lot.


----------



## AJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I have the 23 gen 4 and the 19 gen 4 - love both (23 has the rail light which is at home for personal defense)- The 19 I like better (less kick and cheaper ammo- keep hollow point in it) -however, for conceal carry - I suggest a 9mm single stack Walther, S&W or Glock43 (If Glock develops a mag extension 7+1)- the others are simply too big in my opinion.


----------

